# Nose Question - Minerals?



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

My 3/4 pyr1/4 anatolian has a pink nose, kinda splotchy pink but pink nonetheless. It has actually been like that for several years (my bad, just asking now). She's going on 7 years old. Her nose was black as a puppy, sometime along the way it turned pink, at least a year or 2 ago.

We have 2 other full pyrs (had 3 until last year) and their noses are black. 2 year old, 5 year old, and the one we lost to a tumer had a black nose at age 6 when we had to put her down. We've had them all since pups.

They're on Sportsmans Pride (similar to IAMS) rice maintenance blend (8% protein I think). Winter they get SP 12%. 

Any ideas why? She's healthy but a bit overweight, seems to be starting to slow down....the others handle the "silly" stuff, she handles the real threats herself with no issues.

HF


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> My 3/4 pyr1/4 anatolian has a pink nose





> Any ideas why?


It's a perfectly normal variation.

Many dogs will start with a dark nose that turns pink later

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/maremmasheepdog.htm



> The Maremma Sheepdog is a massive, noble distinctive-looking dog with a bear-like head. The jaws are strong with a scissors bite. It has *a black nose that often becomes slightly pink-brown with age*.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

HappyFarmer said:


> They're on Sportsmans Pride (similar to IAMS) rice maintenance blend (8% protein I think). Winter they get SP 12%.


Are you sure that's correct on the protein level? Seems WAY too low.

As to the pink nose... my Akbash dog's nose is black in summer and pinkish in winter. It's just natural variation.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. I don't recall ever seeing the pink nose referred to, and I read a LOT of articles, not the maremma breed description though.

Oye, you are right. Those are the fat content %ages! Why I change it in the winter. It's 21 & 24% protein. 

HF


----------

